# Bank of Ireland upping the amount for professiona advice from €250 to €750



## SaySomething (23 Dec 2017)

Irish Times has just reported that BOI customers who received €250 got financial advice are to have it increased. Letters with cheques will be dispatched in the New Year.


----------



## maunie (26 Dec 2017)

Here's hoping the compensation amount will rise too


----------



## Deckchair (30 Jan 2018)

Just wondering has anyone heard anymore on this? I haven't.


----------



## Threadser (30 Jan 2018)

I have yet to receive the €500 increase for professional fees that I am due following this announcement. If I don't hear from BOI in the next week or two I will ring the helpline for an "update".


----------



## Lucian N (31 Jan 2018)

Hi
I’ve got this payment today into my account


----------



## LadyHB (31 Jan 2018)

I got an additional €500 payment per mortgage account into my bank account today (not a BOI account). I haven't received any correspondence on the additional payment yet.


----------



## Threadser (31 Jan 2018)

I also received the €500 payment into my bank account today.


----------



## Deckchair (31 Jan 2018)

Arrived into my account today. Thanks all, for your replies.


----------

